# Presenting/doing my project alone?



## stephaniee (Mar 3, 2012)

My teacher assigned a project and we could do it in partners, but my closest friend had to transfer out of the class in the very beginning of the semester . Anyway, I'm not completely alone but the people I'm distant friends with already partnered up with their closer friends. The thing isn't doing all the work -- it's an easy project -- but the thing is that I have to give a presentation and I'll be standing up there alone : x I don't know, I'm kind of embarrassed... is this something to really worry about? I don't know if there is anyone else working alone, because I don't know if the class is uneven. I might be the only one, and that's so awkward.

It's too late to ask them if I can join and be a group of 3 because it's due Monday. Also, it wouldn't even be a good idea because the 2 people in that class that I could have partnered with people I don't really get along with. One of them is my ex friend and the other was the shy kid who I've worked with before and didn't do any work, had to tell the teacher she didn't do anything and yeah... awkward

I don't know why I'm so bothered, it's my last year of high school and everyone will forget... so is it such a big deal? : x I'm tempted to fake sick to skip school the day we present (I could just email it to the teacher like I'm supposed to, I'd get the points, and everyone is presenting on Monday), but my mom won't buy it -_- and if I tell her, she won't let me stay home.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had to do something like this recently, leading a class discussion on how city boundaries were socially constructed. The theory was heady and I didn't have much time to read it but I pulled it off, alone and in a class full of people I had never met in my life.

It is doable, just prepare a series of notes you can read off of if you choke and provide a power point to draw off attention from yourself.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh god, I'm in a similar situation. The only difference is that it's a group project (4-5 people). They all left me. :rain I don't know what I'm going to do now. The presentation is on March 12 :cry


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I had the same exact situation my senior year in English class. 

We had to make some sort of diorama pertaining to the book we were reading and then present it. I asked people around me if they needed an extra hand in their group but the max was 3. This one group only had two but when I asked they were all "No Nicole, you can't join!!" 

Long story short, I made sure to make the diorama the BEST. When it was my turn to present people were shocked that I was up there alone and were asking if I wanted to work alone. I just said, "I asked ___ but he said no." and they all started bagging at that guy for rejecting me. So all in all, I felt good.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation...
I have to present a project that's longer than 10 minutes in Spanish on Tuesday about "La Guerra de la Triple Alianza" alone. And everyone else has partners!! T-T And I've been doing twice the frigging work! And the teacher only gave me one fricking week when this is something on a topic so complicated that we should be given at least 2 to 3 weeks for it! In America I'd get at least a month to do this!! And I have to do it on prezi which is so much more complicated than powerpoint even though we're supposed to use powerpoint except my netbook doesn't have powerpointIaspdhvjk

*rant

Anyway, don't worry about it too much, it's not too big a deal. I recommend you to take Rodeo3point2's advice and write stuff down on notecards (I guess I could try that too), it'll probably make things a lot easier for you.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It's not a big deal, and I don't think it's that much easier to do presentations when other people are up there with you than it is to do them alone. I feel more stressed out with group/partner presentations because I don't like being responsible for how well someone else's presentation goes.


----------

